# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Здоровый образ жизни >  любителям проростков и сильно "здоровой" пищи

## Сергей Федорович

Наткнулся на удивительную информацию в аюрведе -

 (Аштанга Хридайам, Су.6.34)

Листовые овощи, приготовленные без масла, либо высушенные, а также пророщенное зерно — это тяжёлое питание, которое портит зрение, выводит все доша из равновесия, приводит к упадку сил…

*портит зрение, выводит все доша из равновесия, приводит к упадку сил!*

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

Ну вот, опять теория не соответствует реальности...

----------


## Мадхавендра Пури дас

Мой друг на днях мне рассказывал. Он делает массаж у одного специалиста, который массирует внутренние органы человека(простите не запомнил как называется) так вот он(специалист) делился с моим другом, как однажды он был на семинаре у сыроедов ну и соответственно делал им массаж. Как говорит у них все забито - внутренности!!!, как будто они только мясо и едят. Такого было его впечатление. Меня это очень удивило и подтолкнуло к размышлениям. Насколько я слышал в аюр веде нет предписаний того, что на сыроедение можно жить, его можно использовать как метод для излечения, на какой то небольшой период времени.

----------


## Сергей Федорович

> пророщенное зерно — это тяжёлое питание
> 
> *портит зрение, выводит все доша из равновесия, приводит к упадку сил!*


Подумайте может это кармическая реакция на то,что человек с проростками уничтожает джив?они не были предназначены ему в пищу! кто- встречал в наших книгах про проростки?

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

> Подумайте может это кармическая реакция на то,что человек с проростками уничтожает джив?они не были предназначены ему в пищу! кто- встречал в наших книгах про проростки?


Про борщ и вареники в наших книгах тоже как то не очень...
Почему Вы полагаете, что в пророщеных зернах какие-то другие дживы, чем в непророщенных (которых мы безнаказанно варим) ?
Тут уже скорее другое - кто-то упоминал, что Кришна не принимает пророщенные зерна. Но опять же, ссылки на шастры не было.

----------


## Сергей Федорович

> Почему Вы полагаете, что в пророщеных зернах какие-то другие дживы, чем в непророщенных (которых мы безнаказанно варим) ?


В непророщенных зернах есть дживы?,если можете подтвердите из писаний.Пожалуйста

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> В непророщенных зернах есть дживы?,если можете подтвердите из писаний.Пожалуйста


БГ 8.3. Комм.
"Когда хорошая карма, обретенная посредством жертвоприношений, исчерпается, живое существо спускается на землю в виде дождя, затем принимает форму зерна, зерно съедается мужчиной и превращается в семя, которое оплодотворяет женщину, и так живое существо вновь достигает человеческой формы жизни, чтобы совершать жертвоприношения и повторить тот же самый цикл снова."

----------


## Сергей Федорович

но из этого комментария не следует что в каждом земном зерне есть дживы




> Когда хорошая карма, обретенная посредством жертвоприношений, исчерпается, живое существо спускается на землю в виде дождя, затем принимает форму зерна


не понял,вы хотите сказать что в каждом зерне есть джива с райской планеты?

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> не понял,вы хотите сказать что в каждом зерне есть джива с райской планеты?


Не обязательно. Но возможно.

----------


## Сергей Федорович

> Не обязательно. Но возможно.


тогда совсем уж неприлично их проращивать)))

----------


## Марк

Беда вся в том, что дискуссия здесь ведётся преданными-вареноедами.
Не ощутив вкус сыроедения - это то же самое, как мясоеды критикуют вегетарианцев варёной пищи. Разговор глухого со слепым.

----------


## Рудольф

> Про борщ и вареники в наших книгах тоже как то не очень...
> Почему Вы полагаете, что в пророщеных зернах какие-то другие дживы, чем в непророщенных (которых мы безнаказанно варим) ?
> Тут уже скорее другое - кто-то упоминал, что Кришна не принимает пророщенные зерна. Но опять же, ссылки на шастры не было.


На днях слушал прогулку Прабхупады, там Он беседует с одним преданным и зашёл вопрос о вегетарианстве и том, что вегетарианцы также убивают растения. Шрила Прабхупада ответил, что зёрна, которые едят вегетарианцы уже не живые, то есть убийства не происходит. Вряд ли можно доказать, что зёрна, которые проращиваются - неживые...

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

> В непророщенных зернах есть дживы?,если можете подтвердите из писаний.Пожалуйста


Вопрос на самом деле занятный - когда именно в зерно входит джива. Мне почему-то казалось, что она там сидит "издавна", но вот Вы подкинули идею, что только перед проращиванием она туда залазит. Речь конечно идет не о дживах, идущих в человеческие тела, а о так сказать "растительных"  :smilies:  дживах.
В зародыш человека джива входит сразу же во время его образования и сидит там все 9 месяцев до рождения. Вот я и думал, что с растениями примерно так же. Но, действительно, доказательств этому я не слышал.

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

> На днях слушал прогулку Прабхупады, там Он беседует с одним преданным и зашёл вопрос о вегетарианстве и том, что вегетарианцы также убивают растения. Шрила Прабхупада ответил, что зёрна, которые едят вегетарианцы уже не живые, то есть убийства не происходит. Вряд ли можно доказать, что зёрна, которые проращиваются - неживые...


Тут вообще непонятно что Прабхупада имеет в виду. Как это зерна, которые мы едим, неживые, если из них можно вырастить что-нибудь? Что тогда вообще называть живым? Не могли бы вы дать ссылку на эту беседу, чтобы мы как-то попробовали разобраться  :smilies:

----------


## Говардхандхари дас

> Наткнулся на удивительную информацию в аюрведе -
> 
>  (Аштанга Хридайам, Су.6.34)
> 
> Листовые овощи, приготовленные без масла, либо высушенные, а также пророщенное зерно — это тяжёлое питание, которое портит зрение, выводит все доша из равновесия, приводит к упадку сил…


Пруфлинк - http://ayurvedika.ru/blog/ahara-vidhi/#comment-245

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Беда вся в том, что дискуссия здесь ведётся преданными-вареноедами.
> Не ощутив вкус сыроедения - это то же самое, как мясоеды критикуют вегетарианцев варёной пищи. Разговор глухого со слепым.


А вообще, при чем тут сыроедение? Проростки ведь не только сыроеды едят. Мы, например, дома иногда жарим котлетки из пророщенной пшеницы.

----------


## Ananga Manjari d.d.

> Пруфлинк - http://ayurvedika.ru/blog/ahara-vidhi/#comment-245


давала ссылку свое подруге,уж очень часто они едят всякого рода просростки-не поверила :biggrin1: сказала,ну и что,мы же едим и ничо.даже наоборот-везде же пишут,что полезно.подруга-преданная.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> давала ссылку свое подруге,уж очень часто они едят всякого рода просростки-не повериласказала,ну и что,мы же едим и ничо.даже наоборот-везде же пишут,что полезно.подруга-преданная.


Пусть кушают, если не верят Аюрведе. Но есть множество людей, которые спасаются Аюрведическими предписаниями (я в их числе))

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Вопрос на самом деле занятный - когда именно в зерно входит джива. Мне почему-то казалось, что она там сидит "издавна", но вот Вы подкинули идею, что только перед проращиванием она туда залазит. Речь конечно идет не о дживах, идущих в человеческие тела, а о так сказать "растительных"  дживах.
> В зародыш человека джива входит сразу же во время его образования и сидит там все 9 месяцев до рождения. Вот я и думал, что с растениями примерно так же. Но, действительно, доказательств этому я не слышал.


У меня тоже в голове не проясняется с этими "зерновыми" дживами  :smilies:  Всегда думала, что они входят в зерно при проращивании.




> в каждом зерне есть джива с райской планеты?


Когда-то задавала вопрос о путешествии дживы Ямуначарье прабху: http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthre...0627#post70627  (Он упоминает комментарии Шрилы Баладевы Видьябхушаны к Веданта-сутре, называемом «Говинда Бхайшья», в которых есть что-то по теме.)

Возможно, это как-то поможет прояснить? 
Или еще больше запутает  :smilies:

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

А что можно сказать про хлеб из цельной пророщенной пшеницы?

----------


## Рудольф

> Тут вообще непонятно что Прабхупада имеет в виду. Как это зерна, которые мы едим, неживые, если из них можно вырастить что-нибудь? Что тогда вообще называть живым? Не могли бы вы дать ссылку на эту беседу, чтобы мы как-то попробовали разобраться


Беседа за 75 год в переводе Радха Говинды прабху. А вот точнее не могу сказать - калиюжная память, сейчас нет возможности искать, в каком то из первых трёх дисков, но скорее в первом или втором(01-1975-SP или 02-1975-SP). Там преданный приводит контраргумент от невегетарианцев, что вегетарианцы мол также убивают живые существа как и мясоеды. На что Прабхупад отвечает что когда мы едим зерно, мы не совершаем убийства, подробностей к сожалению не помню. Насколько я могу предположить из этого, что также как в оплодотворённую яйцеклетку в определённый момент времени входит джива, чтобы получить тело человека, так и в зерно джива входит только в определённый момент, перед тем как оно проростает. Но это конечно только моё предположение...

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Помню эту лекцию. Как я поняла, там Шрила Прабхупада объясняет, что, в отличии от мясоедов, вегетарианцы совершают минимум насилия. И что те колосья, из которых собирают зерно, они сами погибают, их не убивают. Т.е. там речь шла в общем о растениях, которые погибают естественным образом, не конкретно о зерне. (так мне запомнилось)

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> А что можно сказать про хлеб из цельной пророщенной пшеницы?


Можно предположить, что хлеб из проростков тоже не будет полезным. Но точно смогут ответить только ученые-Аюрведисты. 
Может, Говардхандхари прабху подскажет?   (тут тоже нашлось интересненькое по питанию: http://ayurvedika.ru/forum/viewtopic.php?id=69)

----------


## Рудольф

> Помню эту лекцию. Как я поняла, там Шрила Прабхупада объясняет, что, в отличии от мясоедов, вегетарианцы совершают минимум насилия. И что те колосья, из которых собирают зерно, они сами погибают, их не убивают. Т.е. там речь шла в общем о растениях, которые погибают естественным образом, не конкретно о зерне. (так мне запомнилось)


Да, основной посыл насколько я понял состоял именно в этом, что когда зёрна собираются из колосьев, то это уже как бы окончание жизни растения, то есть насилие минимальное. Я именно поэтому написал, что не уверен, что когда специально проращивают злаки и едят их это то же самое, что есть обычное зерно, ведь это гораздо больше похоже на то, что ты обрываешь жизнь растения как бы в период его младенчества. Помню когда то на форуме читал, что у одного преданного рука не поворачивалась измельчать в блендере только проросшие ростки... :nea:

----------


## Кеша

При прорастании зерён происходит процесс брожения белка. 



> Снабжение кислородом. Процессы роста требуют затрат энергии, источником которой служит процесс дыхания. В этой связи понятна необходимость кислорода. При снижении концентрации кислорода ниже 5% рост тормозится. Это происходит не только из-за нарушения энергетического баланса, но и в силу *накопления продуктов анаэробного обмена (спирт, молочная кислота)*.


Учебный курс "Физиология растений" (Баханова М.В.)

Вообщем, этанол.
Следовательно, проросшие зёрна - это продукт в гуне невежества, и кушать его не стоит.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Помню когда то на форуме читал, что у одного преданного рука не поворачивалась измельчать в блендере только проросшие ростки.


Меня тоже совесть мучала, когда я должна была проращивать зерна((




> это гораздо больше похоже на то, что ты обрываешь жизнь растения как бы в период его младенчества.


  Да, если даже джива уже есть в зерне, то она в более глубоком сне, чем если зерно пробудилось. Поэтому и деревья обрезают именно зимой, когда они "спят" (имхо)

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> При прорастании зерён происходит процесс брожения белка. 
> 
> 
> Вообщем, этанол.
> Следовательно, проросшие зёрна - это продукт в гуне невежества, и кушать его не стоит.


У таких зерен даже запах неприятный. Кислый, не благостный.

----------


## Кеша

> *Спиртовое брожение* наблюдается в масличных семенах при хранении в бескислородных или низкокислородных газовых средах.


Особенности обмена веществ в семенах

Этанол - не лучший продукт для поглощения  :smilies: 




> У таких зерен даже запах неприятный. Кислый, не благостный.


Точно!



> *Бхагавад Гита 17.10*
> йата-йамам гата-расам
> пути парйушитам ча йат
> уччхиштам апи чамедхйам
> бходжанам тамаса-прийам
> 
> пути - дурно пахнущая;
> 
> Пища, приготовленная более чем за три часа до еды, безвкусная, несвежая, протухшая, нечистая и состоящая из чужих объедков, нравится тем, кто находится в гуне тьмы.

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

> У таких зерен даже запах неприятный. Кислый, не благостный.


Это вопрос привычки... У хлебной закваски тоже запах своеобразный. А асафетида и черная соль попросту воняют. Однако же едят преданные всё это.

----------


## Дмитрий Казиков

Наш любимый Аударья Дхама прабху

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Вот видите, как интересно! Такое разнообразие- на любой вкус и цвет...
  Если я не ошибаюсь, это _натуропатия_  рекомендует питание проростками.

----------


## Говардхандхари дас

> Если я не ошибаюсь, это _натуропатия_  рекомендует питание проростками.


Но не Аюрведа.

----------


## Нирмала-кумара Дас

> Я именно поэтому написал, что не уверен, что когда специально проращивают злаки и едят их это то же самое, что есть обычное зерно, ведь это гораздо больше похоже на то, что ты обрываешь жизнь растения как бы в период его младенчества. Помню когда то на форуме читал, что у одного преданного рука не поворачивалась измельчать в блендере только проросшие ростки...


Не есть ли это просто обычная сентиментальность? Котятки пушистые, уси-пуси, зернышки маленькие росточки и тому подобное?  :biggrin1: 

Просто если бы реально ели бы только зерно, с которым мало что понятно - одно дело, но ведь преданные едят кучу всяких овощей и трав. Огурцы (детей растения) срывают прямо с мамы, и давай их ножами резать.. смех и грех. Геноцид укропа..

Вряд ли есть разница, убивать молодое растение или старое.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Вряд ли есть разница, убивать молодое растение или старое.


 А при чем тут молодое или старое? Разве речь об этом?




> Огурцы (детей растения) срывают прямо с мамы, и давай их ножами резать.. смех и грех. Геноцид укропа..


А это к чему? Разве огурцы убивают или укроп, когда срезают?




> Не есть ли это просто обычная сентиментальность?  , уси-пуси, зернышки маленькие росточки и тому подобное?


Странно, Шриле Прабхупаде это не смешно, когда он уделяет внимание этому в своих лекциях, а вы прям развеселились.

----------


## Юрий Анатольевич

Огурцы - технически да, ведь в зелёных плодах семена недозрелые, а цель плода - распространять семена.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Огурцы - технически да, ведь в зелёных плодах семена недозрелые, а цель плода - распространять семена.


 Естественно, но есть и другие цели у огурца :smilies: 




_//  Преданный должен исполнять свои священные обязанности, предписанные шастрами, не рассчитывая на вознаграждение. Он должен постоянно заниматься преданным служением Господу, стараясь избегать ненужного насилия._

 Люди иногда спрашивают: «Вы призываете нас не есть мясо, а сами едите овощи. Разве это не насилие?» Мы согласны с тем, что употребление в пищу овощей является насилием. Вегетарианцы также живут за счет других живых существ, поскольку овощи тоже живые. Непреданные забивают коров, коз и других животных, употребляя в пищу их плоть, но преданный, который является вегетарианцем, также совершает убийство. Однако этот стих ссылается на очень важный закон природы: каждое живое существо вынуждено поддерживать свое существование, убивая другие живые существа. 
_Дживо дживасйа дживанам_: одно живое существо живет, питаясь другими.
Таким образом, человек имеет право применять насилие, но только в пределах необходимого.//
_ 
(Шримад-Бхагаватам, 3.29.15)_

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> ...


Говардхандхари прабху, что вы можете сказать по поводу хлеба из проросшей пшеницы, он также "портит зрение, выводит все доша из равновесия, приводит к упадку сил"?

----------


## Говардхандхари дас

Ну давайте из Сущрута-самхиты возьмём цитату:




> virUDhakakRtA bhakSyA guravo'nilapittalAH vidAhotklezajananA rUkSA dRSTipradUSaNAH
> 
> Пища, приготовленная из проростков тяжёлая, увеличивает вата и питта, вызывает жжение и тошноту, сушит [тело] и вредит зрению.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> «Преданные слуги Господа освобождаются от всех видов греха, ибо едят пищу, которая была принесена в жертву Господу. Те же, кто готовит пищу ради того, чтобы самим наслаждаться ею, воистину, вкушают один лишь грех». Бг 3.13


При готовке мы убиваем живых существ в цельном зерне, бобовых, орехах, овощах и фруктах, в них семечки и ростки, потенциальные отдельные растения. А иначе какой грех можно с растениями съесть. Можно конечно сказать, что грех отказа от предложения всего Богу. Но живые существа-то в них есть - откуда в каждом зернышке способность прорастать.  Какое-то время они живые, а когда всхожесть теряется - значит дживы покинули оболочки. Может быть еще и поэтому мы не едим зернобобовые в экадаши и даже есть где-то предписание в экадаши не есть плоды с очень большим кол-вом семечек. Получается, с точки зрения убийства джив, нет разницы, пророщено зерно или нет. А старое зерно могут попортить насекомые, и его уже нельзя есть. Мат. мир -  здесь тела одних служат пищей для других.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Ну давайте из Сущрута-самхиты возьмём цитату:





> Пища, приготовленная из проростков тяжёлая, 
> увеличивает вата и питта, 
> вызывает жжение и тошноту, 
> сушит [тело] и вредит зрению


Спасибо, поняли!

----------


## Светлана )

Тут интересно об этом:
http://www.bleckt.com/publication/in...ing/13143.html

----------


## Сергей Федорович

> Тут интересно об этом:
> http://www.bleckt.com/publication/in...ing/13143.html


Что то не по теме.нет там аюрведы-




> Проросшие семена — это инстинктивная первобытная пища человека, к которой он приспосабливался на протяжении многих миллионов лет своей эволюции.


а стоит ли приспосабливаться?

----------


## АкхилаРасаАмритаДаса

странно...разве сырые орехи,семечки мы-КРИШНАиты не предлагаем Божествам Господа..проблема сыроедов в том что они ищут здоровье в еде,но у нас-то Кришна-Прасадам,Его Милость в виде пищи..возможно и пророщенное зерно можно предлагать,только принимать по столовой ложке с другими невареными блюдами(хлопья тепло-горячей водой залить).на Шри Говардхане уставшие пастушки устраивали пикник с едой нетолько из дома,но и собранной на горе-плоды,корнешки(конеплоды).так что сыроедам просто не хватает ОГНЯ ПИЩЕВАРЕНИЯ из Шримад Бхагавад Гиты,наверное..

----------


## Правислав

Думается, что жизнь в ростке появляется в момент проращивания. Когда зерно/орех "спит", жизнь там есть только в потенциале. Поэтому совесть мучает многих при употреблении именно пророщенного зерна, а не спящего. Разная степень насилия так-сказать.

----------


## Ачьюта Кришна дас

Полезная и правильная еда это хорошо, она способствует чистоте и здоровью тела, но состояние сознание также оказывает воздействие на тело и здоровье. Мысли, слова и вера, - это выражение сознания (духа), а человек прежде всего не тело, а дух! Некоторые мудрецы говорят, что служение Господу Кришне духом (сознанием), даже намного важнее, чем служение внешними атрибутами (едой, обрядами, религиозными ритуалами...), потому что Господь прежде всего есть Дух (Высшее Сознание).

----------


## Юра-веда

> Думается, что жизнь в ростке появляется в момент проращивания. Когда зерно/орех "спит", жизнь там есть только в потенциале. Поэтому совесть мучает многих при употреблении именно пророщенного зерна, а не спящего. Разная степень насилия так-сказать.


При чём тут насилие? Если Сам Кришна просит подносить ему с любовью: листок, цветок, плод... 
В этом мире всё насилие. Если здесь кому-то одному хорошо, это значит хорошо за чей-то счёт (то есть кому-то другому плохо).




> У таких зерен даже запах неприятный. Кислый, не благостный.


Неприятный запах  :biggrin1: 
А у сыра и творога приятный?
Я в течении нескольких лет принимал проростки пшеницы и др. Для организма польза просто суперская (внешний вид в течение 3-ёх лет улучшился так, что меня  принимали за ровесника, люди, которые моложе на 10-15 лет! 
Поймите, неприятный запах - из-за брожения в грязи. 
О чём это я?
Да о том, что зёрна нужно замочить почти на сутки, затем промыть хорошенько, пересыпать в другую пиалу, потом ещё раз промыть, и, слив воду, накрыть марлей на 6-8 часов. И запах станет благостным.
После того, как замочили, и зёрна через 12-24 ч. набухнут, вы увидите, сколько там грязи было внутри (с раскрытием оболочек она вышла наружу).

В апокрифических текстах Иисус учил как готовить (печь на солнце) хлеб из проростков.

----------


## Ачьюта Кришна дас

Да, правильная и здоровая еда, это хорошо. Священные писания одобряют правильное питание, но с другой стороны, на первое место нужно ставить правильное состояние сознание (состояние преданности). это важнее любой "правильной диеты". Есть много примеров, когда йоги-имперсоналисты или даже обычные материалисты, соблюдали все предписания вед, правильно питались, но делали это с кармическими целями эгоистических желаний,... и некоторым это было даже во вред духовного развития. И есть примеры преданных, которые ели даже не по ведам и не соблюдали досконально всех обрядов;... например великий преданный Джада Бхарата (ел горелый рис, отруби с червями... и т.п., и не выполнял всех брахманических обрядов) но при этом его сознание было устремлено к Кришне, Господь и любовь к Нему были на первом месте в его сердце! Поэтому нужны правильные приоритеты: на первом месте Кришна и преданное служение, а потом уже еда и соблюдение  обрядов.

----------


## Ачьюта Кришна дас

Все преданные немного по разному понимают эти вопросы:
одни едят молочку, другие веганы; одни едят вареное, другие сыроедят; одни едят продукты строго по ведам, по времени, другие даже зерновые едят утром; одни голодают и соблюдают посты, другие даже на Экадаши едят фрукты и зелень.... 
Поэтому, стараться "идеально правильно питаться" нужно, но без фанатизма, и посвящая это Кришне. Пусть Господь будет на первом месте.

----------


## Варган

> странно...разве сырые орехи,семечки мы-КРИШНАиты не предлагаем Божествам Господа..проблема сыроедов в том что они ищут здоровье в еде,но у нас-то Кришна-Прасадам,Его Милость в виде пищи..


Есть исключения:

"Предлагая [Господу] горох мунг или турецкий горошек, которые были замочены в воде, человек удовлетворяет все свои желания" (Шри Хари-бхакти-виласа, XIII, 178-179).

Где-то я читал, что при Шриле Прабхупаде в храмах на завтрак, кроме другого прасада, часто подавали замоченный на ночь турецкий горошек (нут).

----------


## SergeyX

Встречалась такая теория, что при проращивании семени джива получает опыт, который важнее самой жизни растения в последствии. Проращивая даём такую возможность дживе получить драгоценный опыт.

----------

